# How is Xbox 360?



## tharun518 (Dec 27, 2007)

How is Xbox 360?
*ads1.msn.com/ads/1/0000000001_000000000000000509623.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 27, 2007)

Tough question... cant u just google search?

A GeekZone review.

My opinion... it's good for the Indian consumer... placed between the PS2 & PS3 in performance & price. Just lesser than the PS3 in those aspects... VFM... u get a good indian consumer base here... esp for online gaming.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 12, 2008)

Currently the best Console. PS2 is outdated and PS3 has just recently launched and XBOX 360 has lots of titles compared to PS3.... Though PS3 is more futureproof in my opinion. Also u need 32" HDTV for full experience


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 12, 2008)

XBOX360 is  the best console u can get right now.....
a long list of games to play on that powerhouse ....
so if u got the cash then get urself one today


----------

